# New Frog Rack



## Arizona Tropicals (Feb 15, 2010)

After Petco's latest $1.00 gallon sale I couldn't resist picking up some more tanks (4 more 10's and 2 more 20's). Of course that led to the need for more space, so I picked up a new rack today and got it all setup. Thought I'd share the latest setup. Now I just need to get the new tanks put together and ready for frogs. I decided to stray from the traditional "bakers rack" and go with something a little different, I really like the look of this rack, it's very clean, super sturdy and offers a lot of shelf adjustment allowing for any configuration of tanks. I only used 4 of the 5 included shelves since I'm primarily using this rack for 10G verts.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxchris92486 (Apr 17, 2010)

Nice Setup, where did you get the rack?

-Chris


----------



## Arizona Tropicals (Feb 15, 2010)

chris92486 said:


> Nice Setup, where did you get the rack?
> 
> -Chris


I found it at Lowes for $89

Here's the link:

http://www.lowes.com/pd_319466-1281...s_ord_nbr|0||p_product_quantity_sold|1&page=2

The shelves can be installed so they have a lip or so they have no lip (you can see this in the product photo that's linked above, the bottom shelf in the photo is set up with no lip and the next one up is set up with a lip). I opted for no lip on all mine. Each shelf is rated at 1000lbs ... I don't know about that but it is very durable and was easy to build and setup ... it only took me about an hour with installing and wiring up the lights and all.


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

Looks good!


----------



## Arizona Tropicals (Feb 15, 2010)

JoshK said:


> Looks good!


Thanks Josh!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

very cool, that book case needs to go for another rack though.


----------



## Arizona Tropicals (Feb 15, 2010)

Julio said:


> very cool, that book case needs to go for another rack though.


I agree! However my wife would loose it if I did that ... I'm building the room in stages ... slowly but surely LOL


----------



## chinoanoah (Mar 9, 2009)

Hamr, i love your style.


----------



## GregF (Sep 13, 2009)

Window? We don't need no stinkin' window!


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

TheHamr said:


> I agree! However my wife would loose it if I did that ... I'm building the room in stages ... slowly but surely LOL


LOL.. my wife is a book freak too. We have books everywhere. She reads about 3-4 book a week and then keeps them but never reads them again. Nice rack, will definitely look sweet with the new 10g finished.


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

Looks nice but I would be worried about that window right behind the tanks on a cloudless august noon.


----------



## Arizona Tropicals (Feb 15, 2010)

chinoanoah: Thanks!

GregF: LOL ... another point of contention for my wife, garage furniture in the house AND I killed a window in the process.

JaredJ: Sounds just like mine 

MD_Frogger: That particular window is completely shaded from direct sunlight due to both the house next door and a series of short palm trees seperating our yards. I had a traditional bakers rack set up there all summer with no temp issues. Also there's an AC vent in the ceiling just to the left of the rack and it blows cool air down all day in the summer ... the house is set at 76.


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

compromise. Buy her a kindle for like $139 bucks and a bunch of books to download  Theres room for looks like at least two more racks where that shelf is !


----------



## BrainBug (Aug 25, 2010)

I think I was checking out that same shelf at Lowes about a weak ago. I think I'll go get it, I too could not resist the Petco sale. Nice rack.


----------



## banditsdaisy (Jul 20, 2010)

TheHamr said:


> After Petco's latest $1.00 gallon sale I couldn't resist picking up some more tanks (4 more 10's and 2 more 20's). Of course that led to the need for more space, so I picked up a new rack today and got it all setup. Thought I'd share the latest setup. Now I just need to get the new tanks put together and ready for frogs. I decided to stray from the traditional "bakers rack" and go with something a little different, I really like the look of this rack, it's very clean, super sturdy and offers a lot of shelf adjustment allowing for any configuration of tanks. I only used 4 of the 5 included shelves since I'm primarily using this rack for 10G verts.


that looks awesome, I need to talk my hubby into that. 
I love the idea of the vertical 10 gal tanks, but how do you put doors/ covering on the fronts? 
thx
Daisy


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Daisy, you can get a vert kit from 10 Gallon vertical conversion kit – Jungle Box or if you're handy you can make your own. I personally like to buy them just because it's hasle free.


----------



## banditsdaisy (Jul 20, 2010)

thanks so much, thats next on my list, lol.
Hope you send pics when they are all occupied...
I am having a blast getting pics of mine.
thx again
Daisy


----------



## Arizona Tropicals (Feb 15, 2010)

Glad to share it with you all and I will update pics as the project progresses.


----------

